# Updating address on Ontario driving license



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

As per website


> By law, you need to update your driver’s licence and vehicle permit within 6 days of a change of address.


however, my son is a student and changing his address every semester... so he has on his driving license our address, even though he coming to our house every 3rd weekend in the best case.
Should he change address for driving license every 3 months or it's OK to have our address?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

While it is a perquisite for drivers to notify the MTO of a change of address within 6 days, the MTO wants a permanent address to send notifications to;
such as license renewals, change in driving points status due to highway traffic act violations (ie: speeding or running red lights etc), a permanent address that the MTO Or police can contact the driver, is desired. 

If the licensed driver's actual address is in transition frequently, then (strictly my opinion here), I suppose the family address could suffice as a "temporary-permanent address" . That would be the address used for the MTO to send correspondence to.

*HOWEVER;* In some special circumstance, (like a hit and run accident), the police would come to that address first to find the driver. If the driver is living at a different address at the time, there could be an "issue". 

The new address can be easily changed on line..that's what the Ministry is requesting it be done within 6 days.
It doesn't matter if as a student living in temporary address (student dorm or renting a room) keeps vacating that
address at the end of the simester. In a serious situation the police would come to the last known address first.
*LEGALLY*


> You must tell the Ministry of Transportation within six days of changing your name or address.





> You will need a new licence when you change your address. You can change your address on the ServiceOntario website at www.serviceontario.ca or you can take the change of information to a Driver and Vehicle Licence Issuing Office, or mail it to the Ministry of Transportation, P.O. Box 9200, Kingston, ON, K7L 5K4. The ministry will send you a new licence. When you get it, destroy your old licence and carry the new one with you whenever you drive.





> There is no charge for getting a new licence because you change your name or address.


----------

